# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Kapverden Boa Vista

## dudikoff

Hallo zusammen,

wir planen im kommenden April einen 2 wchigen Urlaub auf Boa Vista.
Kennt jemand gnstige Unterknfte die nah am Spot liegen. Wir planen die Ecke Turtle Bay und Funana.
Ist es besser sein eigenes Material mit zu nehmen oder doch eher vor Ort aus zu leihen?

Viele Gre und Danke fr eure Antworten

----------


## p51flier

Hm,
war letzten Februar fr drei Wochen auf Sal und habe da einige Typen getroffen die auch auf Boa Vista waren. Die meinten, dass dort die Restaurantdichte deutlich geringer sei als auf Sal und man auf die Betonburgen angewiesen sei. Der Wind war auch noch etwas zickiger als auf Sal. Aber das sind alles sehr subjektive Berichte, denn andere waren von Boa Vista auch recht angetan.

Bei zwei Wochen rentiert sich eine Materialmitnahme eigentlich noch nicht. Es muss aber eine vernnftige Station vor Ort sein. Auf Sal passt das. Auf Boa Vista? Keine Ahnung, hrt man nicht viel.

Auf Sal sind vor allem die Appartements sehr gnstig und die Restaurants sehr gut. Ist ein Mittelwindrevier fr 5,0er bis normalerweise 5,7er und hie und da fr's 7,0er.

Sepp

----------


## MKoebi

Hallo,

war Ende Dezember auf Boa Vista. Material braucht ihr nicht unbedingt mitnehmen. Es gibt am Estoril Beach eine kleine Plantet Station mit Fanatic/North Material in sehr gutem Zustand. Planet hat noch eine zweite Station an der Turtle Bay (Morabeza), die ist eigentlich zum Kiten, ihr knnt dort aber auch Windsurfmaterial deponieren. Nicht zu empfehlen ist die Station am RIU Hotel. Dort ist der Shorebreak dermaen hoch, dass ein Einstieg, jedenfalls im Dezember, mit Mietmaterial meistens nicht erlaubt war. Vor der Planet Station ist eigentlich kein Shorebreak, da er durch die vorgelagerte Insel abgehalten wird. Allerdings ist der, meist ablandige, Wind dort durch die Ortschaft extrem big. Whrend ich da war hatte es Wind fr 5,6 bis 7,0. Wohnen kann man sehr gut in der Ortschaft Sal Rei, z.B. Ca Nicola (2min zu Fu zur Sation). Es gibt auch sehr viele Appartements in Strandnhe, die privat vermietet werden. Im Ort kann man auch lecker Fisch essen, am Wochenende haben die meisten Restaurants aber geschlossen, da wirds ganz schnell auch mal nur der Italiener.
Ich (ca. Knnenstufe 3) war mit dem Revier total berfordert und werde erst mal nicht wieder hinfahren. Wenn ihr aber mit dem bigen Wind und auch mal hheren Wellen gut klar kommt, ist es ein sehr schnes Revier. Vor allem ist die Insel extrem entspannt. Hektik oder touristische Professionalitt was ist das.

Viel Spa

----------


## dudikoff

danke fr die hilfreichen Antowrten. Wir haben jetzt auch eine Privatunterkunft in Sal Rei gebucht. Wie habt ihre denn das Thema VISUM geklrt. Wir haben jetzt leider unterschiedliche Aussagen:
1) man bekommt ein Touristenvisum am Flughafen vor Ort
2) als Deutscher muss man ein Visum vorab in Deutschland besorgen, da es in Deutschland eine Botschaft gibt.

Wie habt ihr das gemacht?

Viele Gre und vielen Dank

----------


## MKoebi

Hallo,

Visum ist kein Problem. Das kannst du am Flughafen fr 25?, jedenfalls so um den Dreh, kaufen. Das habe ich auch gemacht. Dauert 2 Minuten. 
Viel Spa auf Boavista

Markus

----------


## dudikoff

OK, wann genau warst du denn auf Boavista?
Wir haben eben die Aissage, dass man wenn sich eine Botschaft im Heimatland befindet, man das Visum schon vorab besorgen muss. Nicht das wir da jetzt nicht rein kommen  :Smile: 
Gre und Danke

----------


## MKoebi

Hallo,
ich war letzten Dezember dort. Am Flughafen knnen alle Pauschaltouris so durch den Zoll, da z.B. TUI ein Massenvisum fr sie beantragt hat. Fr alle anderen gab es direkt neben der Massenabfertigung einen kleinen Schalter. An diesem habe ich, wie noch ca, 10 andere Leute ein Visum gekauft.
So hat es vor 1,5 Monaten funktioniert.
Gru

----------


## dudikoff

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt stellt sich gerade noch die Frage welches Brett mitgenommen wird. Zur Auswahl stehen:

Quatro TWIN 84L
Tabou 3S 96L

das grte Segel ist ein 5,6er Icon
Ich wiege knapp 70kg. Mit dem Quatro komm ich bei oberen 4Bft bis unteren 5Bft ins fahren.

Aus Transportgrnden kann nur ein Board mitgenommen werden.
Habt ihr hier Erfahrungen???

----------


## aurum

schau dir doch mal die Wetterarchive zum Wind an
die gespeicherten letzten Vorhersagen beim windguru passen schon
da wirst du sehn, da du schon ziemlich Glck brauchst, einen Zeitraum zu erwischen, wo du mit 84/5,6 Spa  haben kannst, whrend mit 96/5,6 die chancen besser stehn
ich bin dort als Mieter verschiedene Boards gefahren, als "Selbstversorger" hatte ich 115l dabei und das war gut so, denn ich bin mit 72kg darauf oft 6,5qm gefahren und seltener mal das 5,8er
da  an den besten tagen in den Wellen ein kleineres Board besser gepat htte> geschenkt, dafr htte ich an den meisten anderen Tagen genauso dmpeln mssen wie die anderen
so bin ich wirklich Kreise um die 85l/5,8qm gefahren, wenn sie denn berhaupt aufm Wasser waren bei den grenzwertigen Bedingungen

----------

